# 4 Cycle Water cooled EGG engine



## borna (Sep 8, 2014)

9/11/14
Got the solenoid working 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un0HZwI8pwg&list=UUL8gj_06zIsMRLY-U6zQItA[/ame]


This engine is called EGG Engine, which stands for Electronic Guided Governor which is a 4 cycle hit and miss, water cooled engine and is based on my own design. The bore and stroke for this engine is 0.75&#8221; x 0.75&#8221;
As you can from the pictures, the governor is a small solenoid which gets activated based on PRM. The micro controller measures the PRM and activate the solenoid when PRM reaches certain level and deactivate the solenoid once drop to certain level.

Currently on the test bench the solenoid work but as you can see in the video, the solenoid doesn't get activated. 
2 things could be the cause

1. Bug in the micro-controller code which I need to review again
2. It could be the back and fort of the push road is so fast that doesn't 
give the solenoid enough time to fully opened?

Also carburetor needs improvement. Maybe I switch to RC carburetor

Any help and idea would be appreciated.


Here is the first run video
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQg-24SH9l4[/ame]

and here is the second run

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpEAWje8n5Y[/ame]


----------



## Longboy (Sep 9, 2014)

Does the coolant circulate after awhile?


----------



## borna (Sep 10, 2014)

Longboy said:


> Does the coolant circulate after awhile?



Yes, there is an electronic pump which will circulate the water for 20 secs when sum of RPM goes above 10,000. then the counter get reset to 0 and wait for the next total 10,000


----------



## borna (Sep 10, 2014)

kind of fixed the solenoid issue but still not working right. Once I get time, will work on it. here is a video which demonstrate the hit and miss
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xBzJMYASYI[/ame]


----------



## borna (Sep 14, 2017)

Its been a while since I played with this engine. Today I will take it out and start it again


----------

